# GAP Insurance-WARNING



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Well to give you guys and girls all a lo-down on my situation as a warning to anyone else with GAP Insurance on their GTR.

Unfortunately a little while ago I managed to write-off my GTR in an accident but no one was hurt so no real problem as I have insurance.
My Insurance was with Admiral and they paid out a more than reasonable price for the car and I was very happy with them.:thumbsup:

Now the GAP Insurance that I have is vehicle replacement gap insurance which means that the GAP Insurance would have to pay out the difference between what Admiral paid me and the cost of replacing the car new as I purchased my car new up to a max limit of £20,000.
Great stuff, I thought what a great decision I made on taking that policy out, MY11 on the way, NOPE :bawling:

It seems that because I had the 2010 model and the 2011 model is greatly updated then they are not the same car 

So despite numerous phone calls and emails explaining that it is the same car just an updated version, as the 2009 is from 2008, the 2010 is from the 2009 and the 2011 is from the 2010.

So seems as though the policy is not worth the paper it is written on, so any one out there with Vehicle Replacement GAP either throw it in the bin or prepare for a long legal battle opcorn:

By the way Nissan GB were little help, quite useless so far but the HPC's have been really good so far :thumbsup:
I of course being someone who always fights for what I want am preparing already for a long but interesting legal battle.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Vehicle replacement GAP is for a replacement of similar age and miles, surely?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I was always under the assumption that GAP covers you to the list price of the vehicle you have just crased, not the price of the successor.

So MY10 at 56k, insurance pays you out lets say 40k then GAP would cover you an additional 16k.....which is what you seem to be saying is actually the case


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If memory serves my GAP insurance had different levels of cover depending upon the premium.

I went for the top one which should get me a brand new model should the worse happen.

I do hope my policy isnt the same as yours though...


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

alloy said:


> I was always under the assumption that GAP covers you to the list price of the vehicle you have just crased, not the price of the successor.
> 
> So MY10 at 56k, insurance pays you out lets say 40k then GAP would cover you an additional 16k.....which is what you seem to be saying is actually the case


NO there are 2 types of GAP Insurance

Firstly there is the more common RTI (Return to Invoice), does exactly what it says on the tin, will cover the difference between what the insurance company pays you i.e the market value and the amount you paid on the invoice.
e.g If I purchased the car for £56k and the Insurance company pays me £46k then the GAP would pay the remaining £10k, if I had this type of policy there would be no problem.

Secondly there is VRI (Vehicle Replacement Insurance) this covers you for the shortfall between what the Insurance company pays (market value) and the cost to buy the car back brand NEW.
Also the GAP payout does not go into my bank account it goes direct to the dealer.

Just search google it will expain all.

Hope it makes sense


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> If memory serves my GAP insurance had different levels of cover depending upon the premium.
> 
> I went for the top one which should get me a brand new model should the worse happen.
> 
> I do hope my policy isnt the same as yours though...


Lets hope you never crash as well as hoping your cover is not with the same company :chairshot


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Vehicle replacement GAP is for a replacement of similar age and miles, surely?


That would then be the same a market value and this is what your normal insurance pays you.

I purchased my car new so my GAP is supposed to supply me with a new replacement car.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting, as I have been sold GAP insurance before on an end of line model. So what would I have done in the event of replacing it with a new car...would they have just given me my invoice amount? Is that what they're trying to do with you by saying your 'model' isn't around anymore?

I suppose inherantly it is not there to put you in a _better _position than you started with? I always got the impression it was to restore your position, and since the MY11 is an upgraded and more expensive car I'd be hesitant to argue that one in court.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, but I agree with the GAP company, the 2 cars are different. They have different rated engines and the MY11 car costs at least £10k more than the MY10 car. Surely its the same as say buying a late 996TT in its day, crashing it and then expecting a 997TT in its place?

I would have thought there was something in the small print excluding new facelifted models? Vehicle replacement means exactly that, a 485 car for a 485 car, not a 485 car for a 530 car.

I dont fancy your chances legally and I cant really see your frustration either. You'll get a brand spanker MY10 car and will have saved on all the depreciation of your now crashed car. If your crashed car was a MY09 worth £40k and you're now going to get a 61 plate MY10 car valued at £55-60k then you have benefitted significantly already.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

From my understanding there are no 2010s left otherwise I would have accepted it 
That's why I'm frustrated


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Its simple, if they can't replace the car, then they give you the original monetary cost of what the car was.

They are right in saying that the 2011 car is different, its £10k different, but that doesn't stop them from paying out


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ah, you are saying they won't pay out _anything_ at all?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Ah, you are saying they won't pay out _anything_ at all?


Ah that would be different - I got stung years ago (only £3K but a lot when you are 24) and always get back to Invoice GAP cover (up to £20K again) as I pay a deposit and then depreciation means that in the event of total loss my 'deposit' I lost on depreciation comes back and I can get a new car for the same money.

One would imagine if the 'new for old' policy was not valid as the MY11 is a substantially different car (we can argue whether or not that is correct) they surely cannot pay out nothing - I would suspect the minimum they should provide is to cover the difference between original purchase price and current Insurance payout value - 'new for old' even if there is not a car involved.

Hope it all works out for you


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Its simple, if they can't replace the car, then they give you the original monetary cost of what the car was.
> 
> They are right in saying that the 2011 car is different, its £10k different, but that doesn't stop them from paying out


Correct me if I am wrong but I belive that the 2010 Black Edition that I had was in the region of £63k list price if a dealer still had stock today and I would be more than happy for them to pay out the difference between the £63k and what my insurance paid me, but they have not given that to me as an option.
I wouldnt even mind if they didnt pay it to me but direct to the dealer and I would make up the difference if only 2011 models are available.

I will put it forward to them, it may well save me a headache.

At the moment they are paying nothing :chairshot.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

but it may be the case that if you were offered RTI, when you took VRI, then it is right for you to expect replacement with the current model, or you obtain no benefit over RTI........................... and in this instance you might argue you were therefore miss-sold the VRI policy


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I would threaten the insurance ombudsman. There can't be a loophole that allows them to get out when there is no car available to buy.

Present them with the original purchase invoice and the terms of your insurance policy which you validly paid.

Better yet, go to the insurance ombudsman!


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I would threaten the insurance ombudsman. There can't be a loophole that allows them to get out when there is no car available to buy.
> 
> Present them with the original purchase invoice and the terms of your insurance policy which you validly paid.
> 
> Better yet, go to the insurance ombudsman!


I will try to negotiate some kind of meet in the middle tomorrow
Otherwise it is the ombudsmun and legal which is not really what I want to do but if I have no choice and feel screwed then fight fire with fire


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I would threaten the insurance ombudsman. There can't be a loophole that allows them to get out when there is no car available to buy.
> 
> Present them with the original purchase invoice and the terms of your insurance policy which you validly paid.
> 
> Better yet, go to the insurance ombudsman!


It seems to make a mockery of the insurance in the first place. If you bought the policy from a dealer then they should have known that the MY11 was on the way and that would clearly have been misselling in the event that it could never pay out.

I would pursue with the Insurer via their complaints process. You need to have gone through 2 levels of internal complaints process before you can get to FOS (Financial Ombudsman Service) so you might as well start that process now.

FOS are staffed by some utter muppets however so no matter how compelling your case there is no guarantee they will understand it especially given the complexity involved. This might mean they find against you (I have had this happen to me).

In the worst case however you should be able to claim mis-selling and get back the cost of the insurance itself.

I don't have GAP insurance although I was quite tempted. Admiral don't offer new for old so I thought about it. As I don't have any formal borrowing on the car it isn't the most important thing for me.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I would threaten the insurance ombudsman. There can't be a loophole that allows them to get out when there is no car available to buy.
> 
> Present them with the original purchase invoice and the terms of your insurance policy which you validly paid.
> 
> Better yet, go to the insurance ombudsman!


It seems to make a mockery of the insurance in the first place. If you bought the policy from a dealer then they should have known that the MY11 was on the way and that would clearly have been misselling in the event that it could never pay out.

I would pursue with the Insurer via their complaints process. You need to have gone through 2 levels of internal complaints process before you can get to FOS (Financial Ombudsman Service) so you might as well start that process now.

FOS are staffed by some utter muppets however so no matter how compelling your case there is no guarantee they will understand it especially given the complexity involved. This might mean they find against you (I have had this happen to me).

In the worst case however you should be able to claim mis-selling and get back the cost of the insurance itself.

I don't have GAP insurance although I was quite tempted. Admiral don't offer new for old so I thought about it. As I don't have any formal borrowing on the car it isn't the most important thing for me.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I was offered GAP insurance when I bought mine. It sounded too good to be true and without knowing what to ask on the pitfalls I'm glad I said no.

The way it was sold to me was I'd get the cash to cover the difference in what the car insurance pays out and the cost of replacing the car. It never entered in to my head the model specs and pricing would change over the three year policy period.

Anders


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Don't bother with the FOS. I had a 3 year wait for a decision on Endowments before I was fobbed off.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure I see the problem, the MY11 is different so why would any insurance company shell out an extra £10k for no reason? In this scenario I'd expect the insurers to replace original invoice cost (if you purchased new). It's next to impossible to beat insurers as hedging bets is their business not yours (unless you're into hedge funds)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

GAP = Crap !! Never ever was I tempted with it as it's just another insurance rip off !!!


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Not sure I see the problem, the MY11 is different so why would any insurance company shell out an extra £10k for no reason? In this scenario I'd expect the insurers to replace original invoice cost (if you purchased new). It's next to impossible to beat insurers as hedging bets is their business not yours (unless you're into hedge funds)


In post number 5 I explained the difference type of GAP so they should at least pay up the price if the 2010 black edition at the time of my write off and not invoice value
In any case they are not doing either yet


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

manjit said:


> In post number 5 I explained the difference type of GAP so they should at least pay up the price if the 2010 black edition at the time of my write off and not invoice value
> In any case they are not doing either yet


Didn't read every post. Are you saying they won't payout original value which I assume is around £60k?

I'd never expect them to stump up £70k for a MY11 though as I'm sure no policy would cover what in essence is a different model.

Would never take GAP personally as I've always viewed it as a bit of a B/S insurance.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve said:


> GAP = Crap !! Never ever was I tempted with it as it's just another insurance rip off !!!


Nope. My in laws got over 3k on Thier RTI policy last year. Without gap they could never have replaced their car

Mook


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

GAP - seemed a no brainer to me for what little money it costs to cover the car RTI for 3 years.

The very least you should get is a replacement like for like but you state the insurance company have paid you out over the odds anyway ?

Personally I cannot see them giving you a MY11 or even matching the value of an MY11.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chris956 said:


> Personally I cannot see them giving you a MY11 or even matching the value of an MY11.


I don't think he's arguing that, fact is they won't pay _anything_ out at all as they say there is no matching model.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

He wants the new value of a new my10 but can't get that either a the moment!

Right now he's paid for insurance and is getting £0.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I don't think he's arguing that, fact is they won't pay _anything_ out at all as they say there is no matching model.


Correct :thumbsup:

I think thats what I am entitled too at least the value of the MY10 model at the list price if it were in a dealer today, its not as if im some spoilt little child wanting the moon and everything in between.

Although I wouldnt say no


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

This not just about a MY10 Vs a MY11 model, it applies to all cars whether it be a Porsche, BMW, Lambo or a Golf.

Lets say you take out a policy on either of these vehicles and 6-12 months down the line your model is updated and therefore not of the same spec does that mean that you Vehicle Replacment GAP Insurance is invalid for the remaining 3 years?

What the bloody point of it in the first place?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think you have a valid argument, but what does the small print say?:bawling:


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think you have a valid argument, but what does the small print say?:bawling:


Not read, ignorance is bliss, just kidding.

I will have a proper look and research. I am waiting to here from them today again so will try and make some kind of middle ground settlement.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

manjit said:


> This not just about a MY10 Vs a MY11 model, it applies to all cars whether it be a Porsche, BMW, Lambo or a Golf.
> 
> Lets say you take out a policy on either of these vehicles and 6-12 months down the line your model is updated and therefore not of the same spec does that mean that you Vehicle Replacment GAP Insurance is invalid for the remaining 3 years?
> 
> What the bloody point of it in the first place?


Having read the thread, i'm torn. I actually dont think the MY11 is a different car. Yes its evolved as all cars do, but it is the same car a NIssan GT-R. The problem with this current evolution though has come at a significant price increase and this is why the GAP insurance are playing hardball.

You can bet your bottom dollar that if this was a new shape VW Golf / Ford Focus v Old Shapes, when these are a new cars completely but priced similar to previous model. That it would of been sorted.

Insurance companies, ***** the lot of em.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

sin said:


> Having read the thread, i'm torn. I actually dont think the MY11 is a different car. Yes its evolved as all cars do, but it is the same car a NIssan GT-R. The problem with this current evolution though has come at a significant price increase and this is why the GAP insurance are playing hardball.
> 
> You can bet your bottom dollar that if this was a new shape VW Golf / Ford Focus v Old Shapes, when these are a new cars completely but priced similar to previous model. That it would of been sorted.
> 
> Insurance companies, ***** the lot of em.


The idea of insurance generally is to put you in the the same position as you were in before you had to make the claim, but not a better one.
So in this case its totally unreasonable to expect a 2011 model given that it costs 10k more (so you'd be in quite a better position if they were to pay out for one)
However refusing to pay the difference between payout and the price paid new for the car is blatently out of order... might be worth forgetting the ombudsman who is usually crap, and playing hardball by getting a solicitor involved straight away as I can't see how they can argue their way out of paying what they owe


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

The way I read your 1st post is that you have replacement insurance. This means replacing your written off car with the same age and miles. Since you have been paid out for the write off and it was more than it was worth I can understand the GAP people position in saying.

If your GAP policy states a NEW replacement for your older car then I think you have a case.

Maybe I`m reading it wrong but the GAP policy was calculated with the MY09 & 10 in mind and not the new MY11 which is much more money. Provided your policy states a NEW replacement I would be arguing that the model of car is still an R35 regardless of age.

Tricky , but the small print will reveal all


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Chris

Admiral paid out a value that was Market price and furthermore agreed with with the separate GAP insurance company 
The GAP gave a figure they were happy with and it was up to me to get Admiral to agree which they did.

Now my VRI insurance is for a NEW vehicle so that's what the GAP should contribute to up to £20k
Now since there are no new 2010s about there in lies the issue

Hope this makes things a little clearer


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

But the GTR '11 isn't so much dearer because of the upgrades, that's just normal progression from one MY to the next, the increase is surely from the poor exchange rate, or is the '11 car vastly more expensive in Japan too?!

If it's down to rate exchange then its immaterial with regards to arguing its a completely different car!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

NITO said:


> If it's down to rate exchange then its immaterial with regards to arguing its a completely different car!


I agree totally, if it was any other car apart from this one. You would be riding around in brand new one as we speak whether there had been a model update or not.

Its just about money with these scamming bastards.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

They can't deny the claim. There has been a total loss and ther is a valid claim. Whether you get an MY11 is the issue. 

Maybe agree for them to lodge an agreed sum with your HPC and you either buy a repacement MY2011 and contribute or look for an almost new MY2010 with low miles.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

NITO said:


> But the GTR '11 isn't so much dearer because of the upgrades, that's just normal progression from one MY to the next, the increase is surely from the poor exchange rate, or is the '11 car vastly more expensive in Japan too?!
> 
> If it's down to rate exchange then its immaterial with regards to arguing its a completely different car!


Very few cars jump up 10K in price over the space of a year, exchange rate or not

The fact is he would still be in a better position than before the claim hence them refusing to cough up the difference - theres no excuse for refusing the pay the difference between the payout and the price paid for the original car though

The yen/£ rate has only changed by about 4% in a year -


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what are the qualifiers for a payout? you have to find a car and they buy it, or you find a car and they post you a cheque?

mook


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> what are the qualifiers for a payout? you have to find a car and they buy it, or you find a car and they post you a cheque?
> 
> mook


The way it works is that I have to find the car at the dealer and then they will pay the dealer direct, no money comes to me, I then have to make up the remainder.

I think, I know that the problem clearly is the monetary value involved, if it were only a few grand then they would not have a problem.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

waltong said:


> They can't deny the claim. There has been a total loss and ther is a valid claim. Whether you get an MY11 is the issue.
> 
> Maybe agree for them to lodge an agreed sum with your HPC and you either buy a repacement MY2011 and contribute or look for an almost new MY2010 with low miles.


I have no issues with them paying up to £62,550 which the MY10 list price was at the time of the write-off
I will have to make up the reaminder of the amount for a MY11


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Have they agreed to giving you £62,550? If not, why not?


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Have they agreed to giving you £62,550? If not, why not?


As of yet they have not agreed to it, the person dealing with the case is off, so I guess that does not mean a NO or a YES. So I will have to wait till tomorrow, I think that its a fair comprimise so hopefully they will as well.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

AndyE14 said:


> It seems to make a mockery of the insurance in the first place. If you bought the policy from a dealer then they should have known that the MY11 was on the way and that would clearly have been misselling in the event that it could never pay out.
> 
> I would pursue with the Insurer via their complaints process. You need to have gone through 2 levels of internal complaints process before you can get to FOS (Financial Ombudsman Service) so you might as well start that process now.
> 
> FOS are staffed by some utter muppets however so no matter how compelling your case there is no guarantee they will understand it especially given the complexity involved. This might mean they find against you (I have had this happen to me).


Absolute bullplop.

Insurance is now regulated by the FSA and has been for at least the last 6 years, you don't have to go through any complaints procedure, you can regiser your displeasure at any point over any issue, there is a simple on line form.

However, you can continue to complain via the insurance company but keep a record of every action you make


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I used the FOS on a mortgage problem after six months of the finance company telling me I was right but never coughing the money.

Sent the outline details to the FOS who agree the comany had a case to answer and within a week had a cheque drop on the mat.

I'm told this is because if the FOS decide the matter is worth pursuing they give notice to the company that they will be looking in to it and, whatever the outcome, the company has to pay a fixed fee to the FOS to cover their efforts. At this point they suddenly decide to resolve it before the FOS starts its investigation! I just wish I'd got them involved sooner.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

WoREoD said:


> I used the FOS on a mortgage problem after six months of the finance company telling me I was right but never coughing the money.
> 
> Sent the outline details to the FOS who agree the comany had a case to answer and within a week had a cheque drop on the mat.
> 
> I'm told this is because if the FOS decide the matter is worth pursuing they give notice to the company that they will be looking in to it and, whatever the outcome, the company has to pay a fixed fee to the FOS to cover their efforts. At this point they suddenly decide to resolve it before the FOS starts its investigation! I just wish I'd got them involved sooner.


Therefore it may be worth me going to them 1st and then the solicitors.
Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hope you get this sorted out mate. I need to rifle through my paperwork and check the small print on my GAP insurance i think.

IMO they should pay out up to the value of the MY11 because it ain't a different car its essentially a facelift with a few (albeit very effective) tweeks. As other people have said if it was a golf or a micra or whatever it would be done and dusted by now but because there's a big price jump they're just trying to screw you. I'd complain to whoever you can and as much as possible.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Any update with this?


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

S99ANE said:


> Any update with this?


I have been in touch today with the broker firm whom the GAP insurance was provided from and they have confirmed that the GAP Insurance should contribute the max amount towards the 2011 model, since the 2010 model is out of production and this is the only replacement. This apparently according to them is one of the main benefits of Vehicle Replacement Insurance Vs Return to Invoice.

The Broker then got in touch with the GAP insurance and the GAP Insurance are now saying that the underwriter is having a look at it and I will be informed in due course.

I also had a decent email from Nissan GB stating that the 2011 is and upgrade and not a new model, and is the only direct replacement for MY2010, which I have forwarded to the insurance.

At the moment it looks quite promising, hope I have not spoken too soon.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Absolute bullplop.
> 
> Insurance is now regulated by the FSA and has been for at least the last 6 years, you don't have to go through any complaints procedure, you can regiser your displeasure at any point over any issue, there is a simple on line form.
> 
> However, you can continue to complain via the insurance company but keep a record of every action you make


Insurance has been regulated by the FSA since 2004. FOS is essentially an offshoot of the FSA.

From the FOS website "It's important that you complain first to the business you're unhappy with and give them a chance to look into your problem. They have eight weeks to do this".

Yes you can get FOS in theory to pick up an initial complaint on your behalf but they still have to relay it through to the originating company and push it through 2 levels of complaints process. All of which you can do much more effectively yourself.

Only after the company you wish to make a complaint about has had a decent chance of resolving the issue can FOS effectively pick it up and investigate on your behalf.

However the quality of FOS investigators leaves an awful lot to be desired in my fairly limited experience with them on subjects I thoroughly understood. in fact one complaint was finally addressed by a card company pro-actively some 5 years after I first registered a complaint with FOS when they realised there was a big issue impacting all their customers, despite my complaint being rejected out of hand by FOS in the initial investigation and subsequently on a further escalation within FOS.

One of the biggest incentives for a company to avoid a referral to FOS is the cost of the investigation which falls upon the firm win or lose. Thus for small amounts under say £1000 it is usually much more cost effective for a FS company to pay out rather than go through the FOS inquiry. There are some exceptions though.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

manjit said:


> I have been in touch today with the broker firm whom the GAP insurance was provided from and they have confirmed that the GAP Insurance should contribute the max amount towards the 2011 model, since the 2010 model is out of production and this is the only replacement. This apparently according to them is one of the main benefits of Vehicle Replacement Insurance Vs Return to Invoice.
> 
> The Broker then got in touch with the GAP insurance and the GAP Insurance are now saying that the underwriter is having a look at it and I will be informed in due course.
> 
> ...



Well you finally seem to be getting somewhere. Really pleased for you hope it works out.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hope this works for you....must get my policy out of its dustcover to see which type I have!!

D


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Manjit,

That would be great news if it happens. Very encouraging.

Keep us informed, and good luck!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good work mate , if you can wangle an MY11 fair play


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Manjit: Great news hopefully. Lets hope they do the right thing and honour the policy you paid for.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

how much is gap insurance and do you have to take it out at purchase?


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> how much is gap insurance and do you have to take it out at purchase?


From what I remeber I paid approx £250, for a 3 year policy with a max claim limit at £20,000.
And you dont have to take it out at the time of purchase although there is a time limit.

I guess if a large claim like mine does arise then you have to shout as loud as possible from the tree tops otherwise you simply wont be heard.

But as long as everything works out then it seems a worthwhile investment.
I should hopefully have an answer by mid next week on my case.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

manjit said:


> From what I remeber I paid approx £250, for a 3 year policy with a max claim limit at £20,000.
> And you dont have to take it out at the time of purchase although there is a time limit.
> 
> I guess if a large claim like mine does arise then you have to shout as loud as possible from the tree tops otherwise you simply wont be heard.
> ...


Hope all goes well for you, if they do pay out I would be quite interested in knowing who you bought it from, maybe it wouldn't be such a rip off after all.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> Hope all goes well for you, if they do pay out I would be quite interested in knowing who you bought it from, maybe it wouldn't be such a rip off after all.


I think after my claim they may blacklist the car.
Lets see how it goes next week, IF all good I will pm you


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

I have just received an email from the GAP Insurance and they have agreed to allocate the full £20,000 that i was entitled to for the MY11 model.

I think the correspondence I have sent them over the last few days worked but credit to them, they eventually kept their end of the bargain


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Quids in, now sell it get a MY10 and spend the 30k+ on tuning! 

Congrats


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Fantastic news. Thats relief I bet. 

Ive been watching this proceed with interest as I purchased GAP and Tyre insurance at time of purchase. I think I paid in total £299 for three years. Not bad deal from Oricle Finance.

The tyre insurance is a bonus as covers I think 5 tyres per year.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Explain the tyre insurance!

Manjit, that is fantastic news! You must be thrilled!

You've basically just made upwards of £10k!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well you can't argue with that! Excellent result really.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Explain the tyre insurance!
> 
> Manjit, that is fantastic news! You must be thrilled!
> 
> You've basically just made upwards of £10k!


I was offered tyre insurance by the HPC, tyres are replaced if you get a puncture. HPC said a large number of punctures seem to happen just before tyres wear out, lol.

Not decided on this one yet and I can't remember how much it cost.

Anders


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Explain the tyre insurance!
> 
> Manjit, that is fantastic news! You must be thrilled!
> 
> You've basically just made upwards of £10k!


I purhcased the MY2010 for £56k in Dec 2009, Admiral paid me just over £47k ill leave the rest of the maths to you :thumbsup:


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

A quick google, this is the first link there are many like these, but this one is not mine... ( do you see what I did there  )

http://www.car2cover.co.uk/Tyre-Ins...t=7795223313&gclid=CNnC2ua426oCFcYe4QodYD9N6w


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

S99ANE said:


> A quick google, this is the first link there are many like these, but this one is not mine... ( do you see what I did there  )
> 
> http://www.car2cover.co.uk/Tyre-Ins...t=7795223313&gclid=CNnC2ua426oCFcYe4QodYD9N6w


But do these policies cover dual tyre replacement, assuming GTR is similar to my Scoob - you need to replace in pairs if there a large differential in tread depth?

Anders


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

The GT-R is better than that - Nissan say you need to replace all 4 at once!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

WoREoD said:


> The GT-R is better than that - Nissan say you need to replace all 4 at once!


If I was selling tyres at £600 each, I'd say the same!

Anders


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

manjit said:


> I have just received an email from the GAP Insurance and they have agreed to allocate the full £20,000 that i was entitled to for the MY11 model.
> 
> I think the correspondence I have sent them over the last few days worked but credit to them, they eventually kept their end of the bargain


Result! What would happen if (heaven forbid!) you decided you didn't want a GT-R at all? And what are you actually going to buy?


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Result! What would happen if (heaven forbid!) you decided you didn't want a GT-R at all? And what are you actually going to buy?


The thought never crossed my mind David


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Great news! Now what colour are you going for and which seats....too many choices!

And i don't think they can blacklist the car if people have already got policies. Perhaps refrain from selling any more but isn't it law to offer GAP insurance with a finance policy??


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Great news! Now what colour are you going for and which seats....too many choices!


DEf gonna opt for Recaro, White looks amazing, but I think it always needs to be sunny, but the blue even better with the metallic effect, so id prob end up with black

I have now officially received confirmation from the GAP that "the underwriter will allocate the maximum payout of £20,000 for the MY2011 GTR, despite the extensive upgrades in the vehicle"

So after a few weeks of being one step ahead of the insurance they have settled so well done to them

I hope none of you on the forum have a bad accident or your car stolen but if you do and you have GAP and are finding the GAP Insurance playing hard ball then I am more than willing for give you copies of all my correspondence, just send me a PM.


----------

